# Boil inside my nose!



## clslvr6spd (Jul 8, 2011)

It started forming a few days ago, at first it felt like a zit & wasn't too bad. But, now I am pretty sure it's a boil. My upper lip has swollen up double the size it should be. It looks like I had bad lip injections. 
  	I have put hot compresses on it, or try to, since it's in my nose the compress really can't reach it. I am using boil-ease on it & my dad gave me some of his antibiotics from when he had a staph infection.
  	I can't go to the doctor since I am in between health insurance.
  	This just sucks, it hurts so bad! I have had a constant headache from it starting yesterday. Just going to the mall with my bf to pick up my Semi Precious haul took it out of me! 
  	Does anyone here know if there is anything else I can do? TIA!!!


----------

